# Dropdown durch klick auf eine option Input Feld ein/ausblenden?



## vodka (6. April 2011)

Hallo

Leider kenn ich mich mit Java nicht sehr gut aus darum frage ich mal hier nach.

Ich habe ein Dropdown:


```
<label>Please choose:</label> 
<select class="cms_dropdown" name="ma5380billing_versandoptionen">
<option value="30">Shipping within Switzerland (economy pack) 30.00 CHF</option><option value="120">Shipment without customer number, FedEx only. Cost: 120 CHF</option>
<option value="50">Shipment using Customer number of other Expeditors (DHL, UPS, DPD,...). Processing Costs: 50.- CHF </option>
<option value="0">Shipment using my FedExnummer. Additional Cost: 0.- CHF </option></select>
```

Nun gibt es die Option "FedExnummer" ich habe auch ein Input Feld für diese Nummer:


```
<label>FedEx No.:</label>
 <input type="text" class="cms_textfield" name="ma5380billing_fedex" id="ma5380billing_fedex" value="" size="50" maxlength="255" />
```

So jetzt möchte ich das sobald ich auf die Option "Shipment using my FedExnummer. Additional Cost: 0.- CHF" im Dropdown klicke darunter das Input Feld erscheint wo man die Fedex Nummer eingeben kann und ansonst das Input Feld versteckt ist.

Wie kann ich dies realisieren?

Danke für eure Hilfe im vorraus.

gruss nico


----------



## tombe (6. April 2011)

Habe jetzt hoffentlich den richtigen Eintrag in der Funktion dafür ausgewählt. Ansonsten halt einfach ändern.


```
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
function einblenden () {

	if (document.getElementById("ma5380billing_versandoptionen").selectedIndex == "3") {
		document.getElementById("textfeld").style.visibility = "visible";
	} else {
		document.getElementById("textfeld").style.visibility = "hidden";
	}
}
</script>


<label>Please choose:</label>
<select class="cms_dropdown" name="ma5380billing_versandoptionen" id="ma5380billing_versandoptionen" onchange="einblenden();">
<option value="30">Shipping within Switzerland (economy pack) 30.00 CHF</option><option value="120">Shipment without customer number, FedEx only. Cost: 120 CHF</option>
<option value="50">Shipment using Customer number of other Expeditors (DHL, UPS, DPD,...). Processing Costs: 50.- CHF </option>
<option value="0">Shipment using my FedExnummer. Additional Cost: 0.- CHF </option></select>

<div id="textfeld" style="visibility:hidden;">
<label>FedEx No.:</label>
<input type="text" class="cms_textfield" name="ma5380billing_fedex" id="ma5380billing_fedex" value="" size="50" maxlength="255"/>
</div>
```


----------



## vodka (6. April 2011)

Super vielen Dank für deine Hilfe habs hinegekriegt.


----------



## tombe (6. April 2011)

Dann packe das Label und das Textfeld zwischen < div > und < /div > und gebe diesem eine ID. Diese ID verwendest du dann im JavaSrcipt.


*NACHTRAG:* Habe den obigen Code entsprechend geändert.


----------

